# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Famille daccueil Dragon

## Suzypo

Bonjour 
Je suis Suzy, je voyage actuellement en van et je projette daller au Portugal et en Espagne pour cette année. 
Je cherche une pension et/ou une famille daccueille pour prendre soin de mon chat Dragon. Ce voyage peut durer jusquà un an. 
Je tiens beaucoup à lui.
Il a lhabitude de vivre en extérieur et nest pas du tout exigent. Il est assez craintif mais sadapte facilement une fois que la nourriture lui est fournit. 
Je suis très fusionnelle avec lui, il a lhabitude me suivre partout et de nêtre jamais très loin quand on est en extérieur mais le fait de changer très régulièrement dendroit ne lui permet pas dêtre pleinement heureux. Il a besoin dun territoire fixe avec des habitudes. 
Je ne sais pas vers qui me tourner pour trouver une famille prête à laccueillir pendant ce temps. 
Pourriez-vous maider ? Je suis actuellement dans le 66

----------

